# pic of red, green, and bronze in same tank?



## smackpixi (Oct 15, 2008)

wendtii?

i'm starting a new low light tank and thinking of carpeting with crypt wendtii...but not sure which variety atm...thinking about mixing it up, but not really sure how the varieties match. obviously have seen pictures of each. i currently have green and red in seperate tanks...

anyway, just curious if anyone has pictures of them growing next to each other or can direct me to a tank picture of such.

so yeah, picture of the varieties growing, developed, mature, in the same tank.

thanks


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, closest I have is this. http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/w/WEN/ maybe you can play with photoshop with them


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

The problem with that is that there is really no varieties called 'green' 'red' 'bronze' or 'brown' - they simply refer to crypts which are those colours. Unfortunately even if someone could get you the picture you're looking for there would be no guarantee that the 'green' you have is the same as the 'green' they have. Even the exact same variety could look completely different in your conditions compared to someone else's plant. Probably not what you want to hear but you should be aware of it.


----------



## smackpixi (Oct 15, 2008)

well andrew, that's exactly the problem that motivated the question...they're all the same plant, just slightly different genetic varietes of such...and will grow with different coloration in different tanks...and there's no true coloration....

but what i was hoping for was someone who had some of the common color variants commercially sold growing together in the same tank to see how they match or not once developed in a tank...

not so much to match the colors to how they'd look in mine, but to see how they contrast. and might contrast in mine when i set up a field of them.


----------

